# UberBlack



## Robert Bryce (Feb 1, 2015)

I was wondering what the car list for UberBlack in Jacksonville, FL was if anyone knows it or where I can find it


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Robert Bryce said:


> I was wondering what the car list for UberBlack in Jacksonville, FL was if anyone knows it or where I can find it


If you email Uber they'll send you a link or a list.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's what the Dallas office sent me:
Please see the list of examples of *UberBLACK* Approved Vehicles:
•BMW 7 Series
•BMW X5
•Mercedes S-Class
•Lexus GS/LS
•Audi A8
•Cadillac XTS
•Cadillac DTS
•Chrysler 300
•Jaguar XJ
•Tesla Model S
•Hyundai Equus
•Lexus RX
•Lincoln MKS, MKT, MKX
•Volvo S80

*Requirements:*
•Year 2011 or newer
•Seats for 4 passengers + luggage
•Black exterior with black leather interior preferred (beige or grey leather acceptable)
•Excellent visual and mechanical condition


----------



## Robert Bryce (Feb 1, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> Here's what the Dallas office sent me:
> Please see the list of examples of *UberBLACK* Approved Vehicles:
> •BMW 7 Series
> •BMW X5
> ...


Thank you CS got back with me and all they said was to use a high end luxury car/SUV 2008 or newer black on black with a couple of other things I have to do for the city


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Robert Bryce said:


> Thank you CS got back with me and all they said was to use a high end luxury car/SUV 2008 or newer black on black with a couple of other things I have to do for the city


At least they are accepting. No new UB drivers here.


----------

